# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Χαρίζεται οθόνη PC,Samsung Syncmaster 2343NW (με απλή βλάβη)

## Ulysses

Χαρίζω την παραπάνω οθόνη η οποία λειτουργούσε,την άνοιξα για καθάρισμα και χάλασα ένα φισάκι που μου είπανε εδώ στο φόρουμ οτι είναι εύκολο να αντικατασταθεί...
Για όσους είστε εκτός Θεσσαλονίκης,αν θέλετε την στέλνω παντού αλλά ΜΟΝΟ με ACS (χρέωση δική σας) ή την δίνω σε κάποιον φίλο σας στη Θεσσαλονίκη και τα βρίσκετε...

Περισσότερες λεπτομέρεις για την βλάβη στο σχετικό ποστ:

https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...462#post877462


_Οδυσσέας / Θεσσαλονίκη / 6979597160_

----------


## moutoulos



----------

